# Job Requirement



## MDIMADUD (Jul 21, 2014)

Guys one of my friends is looking for a Job in Digital Marketing profile can you guys help him if any opportunity in your known circles. His no. is /snip/ currently based out of Riyadh but ready to travel.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MDIMADUD said:


> Guys one of my friends is looking for a Job in Digital Marketing profile can you guys help him if any opportunity in your known circles. His no. is /snip/ currently based out of Riyadh but ready to travel.


Posting personal contact details is against forum rules.


----------



## Parvez1 (Jun 18, 2014)

dude check with expatriates.com jobs u will find digital marketing jobs...


----------

